# New Boots getting chewed up!



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If it's your back foot are you resting your board smashing rubbing th edge on it while on the lift?


----------



## shexy (May 27, 2020)

f00bar said:


> If it's your back foot are you resting your board smashing rubbing th edge on it while on the lift?


Now that I think about it, that might be it. I do rest that boot on the base of my board when going up the lift.


----------



## shexy (May 27, 2020)

f00bar said:


> If it's your back foot are you resting your board smashing rubbing th edge on it while on the lift?


Have you had a similar issue?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, your edge will tear up your boots pretty bad. There's an easy way around it though- just rest the binding's heel cup on your boot instead of the edge of the board. Problem solved!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

^ What he said. Most likely the sharp edge on your board is causing the damage while you are riding the lift. Use the binding heel cup instead.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go take some duct tape and put it over it, hit it with a heat gun, go ride.


----------

